# KVM-Qemu XP box suddently needs drivers for ethernet & video

## grooveman

Hi, like it says, I booted my qemu XP box today, and suddenly the ethernet and video "cards"are no longer recognized.  Under my device manager I just have the "Ethernet Controller" and "Video Controller (VGA Compatible)" devies with the big yellow question mark, and the small yellow exclamation symbol on top of each.  

I did a world update about a week ago, but haven't changed my configs.  My bridge device is up and operational.  I can't even find a man page for qemu-kvm on the system.  Nor could I find one for "qemu" or "kvm", so I cannot even look into that.

Did something change with Qemu-Kvm?  Does it now default to a different virtual nic for the guest machines?  Is there a way I can dictate the nic (and graphics card)?

I just noticed too that the same thing happened on my wife's computer...

Thanks.

Here is what I typically use to fire up the virtual machine:

```
export QEMU_AUDIO_DRV=pulse && qemu-kvm -sdl -soundhw es1370 -usb -vga std -cpu phenom -m 2048 -smp 2 -hda /zbk/vm/winxp.img -net nic,macaddr=DE:AD:BE:XX:XX:XX -net tap,script=/etc/qemu_ifup
```

G

----------

## Hu

What version of qemu did you have?  What version do you have now?  Were any USE flags for it changed during the last update?

----------

## mike155

Most probably, you updated QEMU. In the latest version of QEMU, the default network interface hardware was changed from Realtek 8139 to e1000.

You can try to explicitly specify the network hardware to get back the old behavior:

```
-net nic,model=rtl8139,macaddr=DE:AD:BE:XX:XX:XX
```

----------

## grooveman

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Most probably, you updated QEMU. In the latest version of QEMU, the default network interface hardware was changed from Realtek 8139 to e1000.
> 
> You can try to explicitly specify the network hardware to get back the old behavior:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That was certainly the problem, bug_report.  Thank you for that.  If e1000 is the way of things for the new qemu, then I'm totally down with that.  I downloaded the e1000 driver for my guest xp box.

However... while the driver installs just fine, it doesn't seem to work.  It won't lease an address, and when I configure it statically, it won't ping anything but itself.  Did they change how the bridge networking works too?

Also... I'm having trouble finding what the video card is emulating...  Any idea what driver I need to download for that?

Thanks again.

G

----------

